# ESPN alt HD!!!!!!!



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Come on!!!!!!! Can't you losers put up an HD channel for reverse mirror college football games on Saturday afternoons? Why would I want to watch Syracuse/USC in crappy SD? Maybe because with Dish THAT'S YOUR ONLY OPTION???????


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are lots of ALT ESPNHD channels... whether or not they carry the game you want to see is another matter... but there are a lot of them.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Remember they can't show the game in HD if it's not broadcast in HD.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The Syracuse/USC game was moved to ABC in several markets. Have you checked for it there?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> There are lots of ALT ESPNHD channels... whether or not they carry the game you want to see is another matter... but there are a lot of them.


WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!! no there isn't. They are all SD.

Directv has ESPNalt HD and ESPN2altHD channels on 210 and 211. Dish does not provide them.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

garys said:


> The Syracuse/USC game was moved to ABC in several markets. Have you checked for it there?


This is the whole point of the topic. I have to watch the game on channel 146 which is only SD.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

reminder, Dish is getting sued by Disney so they won't make new deals with a company that's suing them for previous channels carriages that Dish ether pulled before contract was up or without payment/consent from company that owns the network or networks the lawsuit's about.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You're right... I misread that part of your post. The USC Syracuse game is on my local ABC station... so I hadn't actually gone looking for it since there was no need to.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

As I understood it, it was, at least originally, an ABC/ESPN/Disney issue. As I heard about it, its been going on for a few yrs now, the parent company didnt have enough HD space to transmit the alternate game in HD for any provider, including Directv. Now whether that has now changed an Dish hasnt been able to jump on the wagon becuz of their dispute w/ ESPN/ABC/Disney remains to be seen.

I myself had to watch the USC game in SD also (via KGO TV A.A.D.), at least for most of the 1st half as our local ABC pre-empt the game for coverage of the storms that swept thru the mid-atlantic.


----------

